# Please could someone give me any advice?



## Hopingforthebestx (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello,

Im new to this but i am really crying out for some tips or advice. Im 23 years old and have been trying for a baby with my partner for the last 2 years. I went to the doctors January 2011 as i have never had a regular period it is always every couple of months.. The doctors advised me this was 'Normal' i continued to go to the doctors untill August 2011 with the same problem and they kept saying its normal.in August i finally saw a different doctor who actually referred me to a gyno and hospital. Ive since had blood tests, 2 forced bleeds (they gave me tablets), a ultrasound, a internal scan, and on 11th January this year i had a HSG.

When i had the HSG, i heavily bleed for 5 days, i was advised this was normal but reading other peoples comments they only spotted.

I recevied a letter from the hospital to say there funding has been taken away and i went back to the doctors today and found out that i have re referred to a different hospital and i wont have an appointment untill 13th March. I am devasted as i feel that the last 2 years have been wasted and im so desperate for me and my partner to have a baby.

The HSG said the fluid/dye ran through my tubes but may have some polops. I just cant get my head around why they cant tell me what is wrong with me and why i cant conceive or why i dont have a period.

When i was at the hospitaal they said i had PCOS then i didnt.

Please someone give me advice or help i am at the wits end. I just found out today my sister is pregnant shes not been with her partner too long and i am happy but i feel like i have been kicked in the teeth. I live with my sister and i am finding it so difficult to get my head around.

Thankyou xxx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi SadieJ,

I can totally empathise with you.  I've had every test under the sun & they can't find anything wrong & we've been trying for 6 years this easter   We've got another month to go before we qualify for NHS funded IVF (got to be 30 plus).  Don't worry about having waisted the past 2 years because where ever you're referred to should get your notes & so will hopefully move forward from there.  There are so many things they can do to help these days so try to stay positve.  You're so young so time is def on your side   They should be able to prescribe you something to ensure you have a period & to make you ovulate every month.

13th March will be here before you know it!  Sending you lots of luck.


----------



## Hopingforthebestx (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for the reply hun. Its just really frustrating that i have got to go through all the tests again although ive had sooo many of them already... Hopefully i will get somewhere on the 13th march as i just feel like i am at my whits end now. I have asked about being prescribed something to ensure i bleed and they still havent given me anything, its like they dissmiss me when i talk about it. 

thank you for your message.xxx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

I so know your frustrations & about being dismissed.  We've come out from some of our appointments with the consultant almost in tears because he's been so unsympathetic and seems to get defensive when we questioned him.  I almost wonder the younger you are the less urgency they feel.  We started trying when I was 23.  I'm sure because we don't fall under our NHS IVF qualifying bracket he wasn't that interested.  I may be wrong.  It will be interesting to see at our appointment at the end of Feb when we will finally be referred for IVF if he will be a bit nicer to us.  The nurse is lovely though!  As hard as it is try to take your mind off things til March (not long now!  ) and I'm sure they'll send you away with a prescription!

Let me know how you get on in March! Fingers crossed


----------



## Pepperpup (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,
Just wanted to say I have had very similar experiences with the NHS, all my tests seem to come out inconclusive either way and after nearly a year of investigations I am non the wiser if there is a problem with me or not, it is so frustrating.  

A few months ago I had an appointment with the gyn and the woman I saw didn't seem to know what she was talking about.  I asked a couple of questions and she had no idea what I was talking about!  I honestly wondred if she was the cleaner or receptionist who had sneaked into the doctors chair for a laugh!!!!!  I then had to wait another 2 months before they'd see me again, after which they pretty much said that they won't bother testing me further.  I am now trying to get on the long long waiting list for NHS IVF.  I have been looking into doing it privately, despite the costs the chances are better the younger you are so the NHS waiting list will be too much of an enemy!

Afraid I don't really have any advice or tips but I definately share in the pain and frustration.  Best of luck with the tests in March, and rhubarb I hope the IVF goes well.

Lots of luck to you both


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Pepperpup,

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Hopingforthebestx (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Girls, 

Yeah i feel like because i am younger they just look at me and are so unsymaphatic. Me and my partner have been together for 4 years, we live together i just want to scream, I have got so upset in there before and they just dont care well thats how i feel at the momment. 

I have asked about IVF, i never get any answers back, I went too the doctors monday and they basically said cos ive been re-refered to a different hospital ive got to go through every test again, i mean ive just had them done so what a waste of NHS money they could put that towards ladies having IVF, Its so frustrating.

I dont have a period and i just hope and pray that i come on each month just to ovulate. They cant even explain why that is.  

Hope your appointment the end of feb goes okay Rhubarb3 - Let me kno how u get on, good luck hun xx 

Pepperpup - I hope that they come up with some answers for us soon, Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks SadieJ!    Keep me updated on how things go with you too & good luck again.


----------



## Hopingforthebestx (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

I gotta letter from the hospital this morning saying i need to go back in on Thursday to discuss the results of my HSG, so fingers crossed its good news, also i did tell you that i had my appointment wiv the new hosp 13th March, they have now brought it forward to 22nd Feb!!!!!! YaY!

Hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi SadieJ,

How did the results go today?  Great news that your appointment has been brought forward!  That's the week before mine (27th Feb) - counting the days! 

Hope all is well!

x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Sadie,
I feel your frustration, i kindof felt that if one more person says to me "at least your young and got time" i was going to swing for them lol

You havent actually said if your partner has had any checks? This would make sense to be sure he's firing on all cylinders! As for medication, it soinds like clomid would be something they might use. 
I would recommend that you read as much as you possibly can such as zita west fertility books and other such literature. In the fertility world it seems knowledge is power and believe me i have been up against professionals trying to patronise me, particularly about the age thing and i have put them well in their place because i have a library of information.
Also search google for your local pct and then google their policy document on fertility treatment, best to be armed with the information shoukd you ever find yourself in the situation that you might need treatment.

If money is available, have you considered seeing someone privately, youre probably looking at about£300 to £500 to see a gynae specialist maybe enquire at a local Spire hospital or Bupa hospital for costings. I would try and be patient and do all the tests they want even if they are repeated, our hormones change monthly so might be slightly different. Plus with a different hospital its a different consultant opinions. 
Good luck

Sarah x


----------



## Hopingforthebestx (Jan 23, 2012)

hi ladies thank you for you replies, sorry it took me so long to get back too you been working 12 hour shifts, i work in a mental health hospital so im just soooo tired at the end of it...

Thursday didnt go very well at all. They said that i have 4 big cysts on the right ovary, and alothough the die run through my tubes clearly, there isnt much activity in my ovarys, he basically said that could mean i have none or very little eggs, and there is a test called a AMH which they dont do on the NHS, i went and had it done on Thursday afternoon, it cost 130pounds!!! I have everything crossed that i do have eggs there and there just wasnt alot of activity on the day of my ultrasound.

This week has been a bit of a emotional rollercosater. My partner finds out monday his results, and i find out the rests of the AMH on thursday so i have everything crossed. 

Yes Sarah i completely agree i just want to swing for people who say ''your young'' 'your time will come' its sooooo frustrating. xx 

Rhubarb3 - Wishing you all the luck in the world for the 27th hun. Let me know how you get on. xxx


----------

